# NBA Teams for Sale



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone know which NBA teams are for sale?

I realise the Hornets are.
Bucks Hawks Sixers seem to be on the market too,
Magic Grizzlies Blazers less likely but possibly as well. 

Any idea?

Rumours Bucks to be sold for a mere $225 million price tag. 
NBA is looking at $310 million minimum for the Hornets but they probably won't get that. 

Hawks and Sixers have supposedly scrounged up some buyers?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You got a half a billion dollars lying around? I can be a good front office guy.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Magic need to be sold or tank the season if they are unable to dump all the big contracts to title contenders.

Bad teams are not going to take bad contracts.


----------

